# HOLY Lauren Jackson



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

LJ has been tearing it up as of late.

A WNBA record 7th consecutive double-double.

Shooting 62.2% from the field in their last 8 games, 5 of which have been wins. 2 huge games, one against the Sparks -- 34pts (17-23FG!!!!), 13rebs and last nights 32pts and 18rebs!??

Overall, 21pts 9rebs 2blks 49%FG, 84%FT, 33%3FG 

Is there any doubt she should be MVP this year??

STuart


----------



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

who else can be MVP ? nobody dominate the game like Lauren does!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

She gets my vote... no doubt about it. That said... she needs to make her team better throughout the playoffs. I hope that happens for her.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

LJ iz Nastay


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> She gets my vote... no doubt about it. That said... she needs to make her team better throughout the playoffs. I hope that happens for her.


Like I said in the previous post.... this is how I felt a little over a week ago. Now - my vote goes to Swin Cash. From Worst to FIRST....


----------

